# IMpossible d'effacer les fichier de la carte mémoire



## Abee (12 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai acheté une imprimante multifonction Canon MP610 avec lecteur de carte mémoire.  Quand je mets la carte SD elle apparait sur le bureau et je peux copier les photos qui s'y trouvent sur mon HD mais je n'arrive pas à les effacer.  Quand je regarde les informations, je vois que le disque est en lecture seule.  
Comment le changer ?
Merci,
Abee


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2008)

En déverrouillant la carte (le petit curseur sur le côté).


----------



## Abee (13 Mai 2008)

Merci de ta réponse, mais j'avais évidemment vérifié que le curseur est bien mis et de toute façon, je peux l'effacer dans l'appareil photo et cela ne marche pas non plus avec d'autre carte mémoire.  C'est comme si l'imprimante multifonction était de toute façon en mode lecture seule.  J'ai même essayé des commandes du style : rmdir -R /Volumes/Noname... Rien n'y fait.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2008)

Abee a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse, mais j'avais évidemment vérifié que le curseur est bien mis et de toute façon, je peux l'effacer dans l'appareil photo et cela ne marche pas non plus avec d'autre carte mémoire.  C'est comme si l'imprimante multifonction était de toute façon en mode lecture seule.  J'ai même essayé des commandes du style : rmdir -R /Volumes/Noname... Rien n'y fait.



J'avais pas "imprimé" pour l'imprimante 

J'ai pensé que tu usais d'une clé USB pour lire ta carte. Et si tu branches l'appareil sur le Mac, tu peux ? ça peut-être soit une limitation de l'imprimante, soit une mésentente entre elle et le Mac (mêmes celles "compatibles Mac" sont avant tout pensées pour PC) !


----------



## Abee (13 Mai 2008)

Quand je branche la carte via l'appareil photo et non via l'imprimante, je peux écrire dessous ou supprimer les photos....
Merci de ton aide


----------



## r e m y (14 Mai 2008)

Je pense que, tout simplement, le lecteur de carte mémoire de l'imprimante ne peut que LIRE les cartes mémoires et qu'il n'est pas conçu pour écrire quoi que ce soit dessus.

A partir de là, impossible d'effacer (car pour effacer il faut a minima modifier le catalogue de fichier ce qui nécessite d'écrire des informations sur la carte).

(regarde la doc de l'imprimante au chapitre consacré à ce lecteur de cartes mémoire... cette limitation est sans doute indiquée)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mai 2008)

Si tu passes par iPhoto pour importer tes images, tu as la possibilité d'effacer tes images après importation.

Sinon, tu le fais avec la carte dans l'appareil.

J'ai aussi un multifonction avec lecteur de cartes mémoire. Et j'efface les photos sur la carte avec mon appareil (en une fois, quand je n'en ai plus besoin).


----------



## r e m y (14 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Si tu passes par iPhoto pour importer tes images, tu as la possibilité d'effacer tes images après importation.
> ...


 
A condition que le lecteur de carte utilisé ait la capacité PHYSIQUE à effacer la carte mémoire (voir ma suggestion concernant la limitation probable du lecteur intégré à l'imprimante...)


----------



## Abee (14 Mai 2008)

Merci de vos réponse,  
J'ai trouvé la solution sur le forum apple ! En fait c'est tout bète, sur l'imprimante elle-même, il y a un paramètre à régler : paramètre> autres paramètres > carte > autoriser lecture/Ecriture !


----------



## gilles.g (30 Octobre 2010)

Abee a dit:


> Merci de vos réponse,
> J'ai trouvé la solution sur le forum apple ! En fait c'est tout bète, sur l'imprimante elle-même, il y a un paramètre à régler : paramètre> autres paramètres > carte > autoriser lecture/Ecriture !



 Merci, pour l'info
Il y avait longtemps que je me posais la question


----------



## herszk (30 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour.
Si on veut éviter des problèmes, il est toujours préférable de laisser l'apn supprimer les photos.


----------



## gilles.g (30 Octobre 2010)

herszk a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Si on veut éviter des problèmes, il est toujours préférable de laisser l'apn supprimer les photos.



Ce n'était pour un APN mais pour faire une mise à jour de la carte de mon GPS ...


----------



## herszk (30 Octobre 2010)

gilles.g a dit:


> Ce n'était pour un APN mais pour faire une mise à jour de la carte de mon GPS ...



En fait, je m'adressais à Abee, l'initiateur de ce sujet et à tous ceux qui possèdent un apn.


----------



## michocko (14 Août 2013)

C'est un vieux message, mais un grand merci à Abee pour donner la solution.
Je bloquais sur un problème identique depuis hier !
Merci.


----------

